# broadband ISP in NCR



## CloudS (May 20, 2012)

Can you help selecting a new broadband connect in NCR and to be specific in Noida.
Main usage will be at night, so speed at night should be atleast 1MB/s or 512KB/s. Can do if its limited at day but should be unlimited at night.
Is there any other perhaps any new ISP other than BSNL for such a plan?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 20, 2012)

NO.
Airtel pretty much the only other option, but their plans suck.


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 20, 2012)

Only Airtel.
Better (rather BEST) option in Noida. I am staying in Noida and bound to use BSNL  
My area doesnt have any ISP other than BSNL..


----------



## CloudS (May 21, 2012)

techiemaharaj said:


> Only Airtel.
> Better (rather BEST) option in Noida. I am staying in Noida and bound to use BSNL
> My area doesnt have any ISP other than BSNL..



do you get the prmosied speed according to you plan?
Also after submission of application how much time do they normally take to install the connection?


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 21, 2012)

My plan is 900 uld..4mbps till 8gb and 512kpks beyond...
Yup mostly i get a speed of around 480-520 kbps when below 8gb..later it hovers around 50-55kbps..(speeds when downloading on torrent)
Hmm..i got the handset and modem within 3 days and the internet guy came on 4th day...so 4 days in total...the only thing is make syre that your line doesnt have much noise..coz there lines are sometimes noisy..and sometimes the server is down..probability around tonce a month normally...


----------



## CloudS (May 22, 2012)

techiemaharaj said:


> My plan is 900 uld..4mbps till 8gb and 512kpks beyond...
> Yup mostly i get a speed of around 480-520 kbps when below 8gb..later it hovers around 50-55kbps..(speeds when downloading on torrent)
> Hmm..i got the handset and modem within 3 days and the internet guy came on 4th day...so 4 days in total...the only thing is make syre that your line doesnt have much noise..coz there lines are sometimes noisy..and sometimes the server is down..probability around tonce a month normally...



thanks

Also, if I opt for 500 Home plan. What will be the total bill/charges for first month with 0 calls?
500 install, 500 plan, 200 modem?? Any advance for 2nd month too??


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 22, 2012)

They take installatin charges (500 bucks i guess) + Modem charges (200 If u buy, else 75 or so every month) + One month's rental. Thats all...
As far as the total amount of bill is concerned it should be around 580-620...as the service charges have increased from 10 to 12%...


----------



## CloudS (May 23, 2012)

ok, thanks for the help.


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 23, 2012)

U're welcome...Make a wise choice !!


----------



## CloudS (May 28, 2012)

For BSNL BB

they ask if intallation is required, if I select NO, they'll not charge 500 right? Also, what exactly does installation mean? Can I do it myself, maybe help from here?
Should I buy or rent the modem, if buy then what type? I cannot decide on this. Will use BB for atleast 2 months.


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 28, 2012)

CloudS said:


> For BSNL BB
> 
> they ask if intallation is required, if I select NO, they'll not charge 500 right? Also, what exactly does installation mean? Can I do it myself, maybe help from here?
> Should I buy or rent the modem, if buy then what type? I cannot decide on this. Will use BB for atleast 2 months.



Installation involves the setting up of internet connection on your pc.
If u select NO, most likely u'll have to configure your modem urself...You could do that, but for that you'll need the username and password of the broadband.

If you rent a modem the advantage is, if anything happens to ur modem, bsnl will repair / exchange it. But if you buy it, they wont help u out. I have bought the modem. I feel the highest extent of the problem that would arise would be resetting the modem, which is no rocket science !


----------



## CloudS (May 28, 2012)

techiemaharaj said:


> Installation involves the setting up of internet connection on your pc.
> If u select NO, most likely u'll have to configure your modem urself...You could do that, but for that you'll need the username and password of the broadband.
> 
> If you rent a modem the advantage is, if anything happens to ur modem, bsnl will repair / exchange it. But if you buy it, they wont help u out. I have bought the modem. I feel the highest extent of the problem that would arise would be resetting the modem, which is no rocket science !



ok.
So the Rs 500 that they charge is for this configuration or for laying down the wires in/around the applicant's house.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 28, 2012)

BSNL
simply send SMS the following to 54141 (BSNL mobile)/ 9400054141 (For All Other operators like Airtel,Vodafone,Aircel,TATA,RELIANCE...........etc)

    LL         for Land Line
    BB            for BroadBand
    LL+BB      for LAndLINE and BROADBAND
    WIMAX    for WIMAX
    OTHERS    for any other like EVDO,3G DATA Card etc...


----------



## CloudS (Jun 1, 2012)

what I am asking is, if I tick NO on Installation requires?, will they then not charge the Rs 500 installation fees?


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Jun 2, 2012)

CloudS said:


> what I am asking is, if I tick NO on Installation requires?, will they then not charge the Rs 500 installation fees?



yes


----------

